# LAN  geht nicht mehr



## Bang0o (11. September 2008)

Folgendes Problem:
Kumpel spielt od4 und plötzlich Bluescreen und merkt das das Internet weg ist. LAN Lecuhte am MB leuchtet nicht mehr. PC testweise ohne oc und ohne neu gekaufen Ram und mit anderem Lan Kabel (das auf anderem PC funkt) probiert half nix.
Woran kanns liegen?


----------



## Friday (11. September 2008)

Leuchtet die Lampe am Switch am entsprechenden Port auch nicht?
Das hört sich nach Hardwarefehler des LAN-Ports am Motherboard an.

Eventuell mit einer neuen LAN-Karte oder einem LAN-USB-Stick testen.

Edit: Der LAN-Port kann auch im BIOS ausgeschaltet sein - mal prüfen.


----------



## Bang0o (11. September 2008)

Friday schrieb:


> Edit: Der LAN-Port kann auch im BIOS ausgeschaltet sein - mal prüfen.


wurde überprüft
treiber sind auch installiert
pc hängt am router und zweitpc funkt auch über denselben router
router leuchtet wenn der pc mit dem defekt angeschlossen wird


----------



## Friday (11. September 2008)

Dann tippe ich auf einen Hardwarefehler. Also LAN-Karte einsetzen und gut.


----------



## Bang0o (11. September 2008)

okay ich werde ihm die nahricht vom tod seines onboard lans überbringen
danke!


----------



## Overlocked (11. September 2008)

...da wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ich würde auf Netzwerkverbindugen gehen, auf die entsprechende Verbindung, wenn sie besteht, dann Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften, Erweitert und wenn geht das Häckchen auswählen "Anderen Benutzern Internetzugang gewähren" auswählen. Ist bei mir jeden Tag das selbe Dilemma


----------



## klefreak (11. September 2008)

wie schauts im Gerätemanager aus, wird der lancontroller dort angezeigt??

lg Klemens


----------



## Pokerclock (12. September 2008)

Ich habe mal durch einen Blitzeinschlag meinen Anschluss am Notebook verloren. Das ein Kabel drinsteckt erkennt er, aber eine Verbindung zum Netzwerk oder gar Internet ist nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Lexx (12. September 2008)

.. ich würde auch mal einen anderen Port am Router probieren.. und auch den mal für ne Minute von Strom trennen..

Router gehen nämlich - gerade die "billigen" - viel leichter und öfter ins Grab als ein Mainboard.. bei der Menge die ich schon verschlissen habe.. 
Denke, die sind nicht primär für 24/7-Betrieb konzipiert..


----------



## Overlocked (12. September 2008)

Am Router hat es bei mir noch nie gelegen und solange das Lämpchen brennt


----------



## Lexx (12. September 2008)

.. bei mir schon .. auch das solls geben..


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2008)

Every thing is possible


----------

